# European puppy cut anyone?



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

It is a lot of daily combing...since it really has a lot more hair than a continental. Its also a very hairy clip for the summer. But hey, tons of people do it all the time and they have whole house AC and lots of time on their hands. Its also good if another dog is not constantly romping and putting saliva on that mane from playing too rough. It is one of my favorite grooms and I start growing it around September.....they look great by March.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

that was kind of my plan, keep her shortish for now and then end of aug/sept start letting it get longer do you think it is possible with a shorter mane to keep a shorter topknot in proportion or would that look ridiculous?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Raena said:


> that was kind of my plan, keep her shortish for now and then end of aug/sept start letting it get longer do you think it is possible with a shorter mane to keep a shorter topknot in proportion or would that look ridiculous?


i did a shorter version of it on jazz last year out b/c i was bored and waiting for her to grow out. it didnt look bab, just sort of like sha was half groomed lol. later i morped it into an english saddle.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Just curious...
Does anyone have pics of the Euro puppy cut? I don't have a clue what it looks like:doh: but would love to see it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Stella said:


> Just curious...
> Does anyone have pics of the Euro puppy cut? I don't have a clue what it looks like:doh: but would love to see it.


Did a quick search and found this site with several photos of the trim. It's called a couple of different things but on this site it is called a Junior Lion. 
I'm pretty sure this is the trim that is being refered to in this thread (correct me if I'm wrong)

POODLES IN AUSTRALIA ®

and here is a pic in my photo album of when I tried this with Jazz who was very short at the time. It was the first clip I tried on her as a matted of fact this would have been Jan. of 09 I believe. I adopted her shaved down self the end of October. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/members/...now-there-squirrle-around-here-somewhere.html


----------



## canil_quindim (Feb 22, 2009)

*scandinavian puppy clip*

hi!!

I´m starting to put my standard male on this trim 

he is on a continental, so we just have to let her hair legs grown now 

here is a photo of him taken yesterday, I will be posting new pictures soon


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Wonder pup, thanks for posting that link. It's nice being able to see the different cuts side by side. I've always liked the lion cut and still can't figure out why you almost never see it. Liked the junior lion and the historically correct continental as well.
All very beautiful but just not practical for someone with just a pet (so much work keeping that hair 'safe').


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this what you are thinking of?

Page Title

Click on Elena and Lilly's photos. I love both these girls, but Elena especially. Karin brought them from Russia.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, I love Lilly. I want her!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

that dog is quite stunning! yes but i would like the rear much tighter and squarer (if thats a word?)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Marian said:


> OMG, I love Lilly. I want her!


LOL - I'll tell Karin - you take Lilly and I'll take Elena :biggrin: I doubt she'll give them up though!



Raena said:


> that dog is quite stunning! yes but i would like the rear much tighter and squarer (if thats a word?)


I know what you mean - it's a very pretty trim!


----------



## Margret (Apr 25, 2010)

This trim? :










I would like him to be tigher on the back, his tailset appears to be too low but it isn't, it's just the clip.










This is my Casper, below you can see his photo album. I'm planning on putting him in continental now.

Picasa Webalbums - Margrét - Eugenios Drop...


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, your Casper is GORGOUS! So many wonderful photos, I had to go through all of them!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

lovely! i have bella in this right now- she's only 4 months so obviously we have NO HAIR! 










(her FFT weren't done yet) i want to get her bum longer... and obviously way more hair everywhere else


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Margret said:


> This trim? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how beautiful!


----------



## Margret (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks I'm really proud of him, he's my spoiled little prince!


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

It doesn't show it too well, but Inca on my Signature Picture is in a puppy lion, which is the acceptable cut for a toy poodle in the show ring.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

This is a picture of Inca being groomed for the Driffield Champ show when she was a minor puppy. The top knot has already been blended into the mane, not banded as it would be normally.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Highorse *- I really love the color of your dog - such a deep brown ! Was he result of a brown/brown breeding or black with brown ???

Thanks : )


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Picasa Webalbums - Margrét - Eugenios Drop...[/QUOTE]


OMG!!!!! I want this!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Picasa Webalbums - Margrét - Eugenios Drop...



OMG!!!!! I want this![/QUOTE]

OMG! Me too  
This is one of the most stunning toy poodles I have seen!


----------

